# Need Four Stroke Chainsaw Mill Help



## scor440 (May 1, 2011)

I have everything i need to start building the mill,but i am still cofused on how to run the chain off the vertical shaft engine.I had thought of turning a taper to bolt to the engine crank and using the clutch and sprocket from the saw and bolt it up to the taper on the crank?Any ideas with pics would help.Thanks


----------



## mtngun (May 1, 2011)

It's probably been done every way imaginable and a few that aren't imaginable.

Never done it myself, but I'd prolly try running power to a jackshaft with a v-belt, then drive the chain directly off the jackshaft.

An idler wheel could be used to tension the v-belt. Slack the belt to turn off the chain, tighten the belt to cut. 

The jackshaft would allow you to spin the chain sprocket 2 or 3 times faster than the engine.

Lots of other ways to do it. Not sure a chainsaw clutch would be up to the job, since a 4-stroke has more torque than a saw ?


----------



## gr8scott72 (May 1, 2011)

mtngun said:


> It's probably been done every way imaginable and a few that aren't imaginable.
> 
> Never done it myself, but I'd prolly try running power to a jackshaft with a v-belt, then drive the chain directly off the jackshaft.
> 
> ...


 
If you're going to do it like that you could run a clutch off a go cart. It would handle the torque no problem.


----------



## hamish (May 1, 2011)

Take a look at the Logosol Electric.........its a belt from the motor to a spindle that houses the clutch assembly etc....
They have a parts diagram available online that will give you a clear picture.


----------



## quercusgarryana (May 4, 2011)

I am currently building a four stroke chainsaw mill as well. The chain will be driven just as mtngun described. The belt will be tensioned and the chain engaged with an idler pulley. The bar will be bolted rigid to the frame and the chain will be tensioned by adjusting the the bolts on the bearings for the jackshaft. I will be posting pics soon. Had to put things on hold a bit so I can have the house ready for my first child. He will be here in July!:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## quercusgarryana (May 4, 2011)

the jackshaft will be 3\4 in and I will use the drum and rim sproket from a husky. All I have to do is slide on the shaft and weld it in place.


----------



## betterbuilt (May 5, 2011)

quercusgarryana said:


> I am currently building a four stroke chainsaw mill as well. The chain will be driven just as mtngun described. The belt will be tensioned and the chain engaged with an idler pulley. The bar will be bolted rigid to the frame and the chain will be tensioned by adjusting the the bolts on the bearings for the jackshaft. I will be posting pics soon. Had to put things on hold a bit so I can have the house ready for my first child. He will be here in July!:msp_thumbsup:


 
I'd be really interested to see pictures when you get a chance.


----------



## glennschumann (May 7, 2011)

*A couple of thoughts...*

I've been thinking about a "lawnmower powered CSM" as well, but just thinking... I've got a nice set up with my 066, and other projects are more pressing, but...

Has anybody considered using a 2 cycle Lawnboy mower engine? I'm assuming they have much more torque than a chainsaw engine, and may be more forgiving when tipped on their side while running than a 4 stroke would be (a reasonable possibility with the way we handle our CSM's). Many of them are also pretty quiet and lighter than most other 4 strokes. If you turn your mill on its side to sharpen the chain, it is easy to have a 4 stroke engine pool the oil towards the crank case vent (messy) or into the cylinder area (makes tons of smoke when you start it up again after some oil seeps into the combustion chamber - trust me... tons of smoke!!!)

Another thought is to find a mower engine that has a clutch for the blade. I think some of the Lawnboys and some Hondas are built that way... engine keeps running while the blade stands still. That might be handy for our uses. This would be heavier, though.

The lawnmower engine trick has advantages... they are basicly free, and easy and cheap to repair while an 088 will set you back $$$$.

Oh, and for all of you that are worried about burning up an expensive saw motor while running it for 10 min straight without a break... there seems to be no question that a lawn mower can run for hours with only breaks for fuel.

One other thought to consider about lawnmower engines.. they have a throttle and governer rather than a "gas pedal".. by that I mean that you can set the rpm on a lawn mower engine, and baring exceeing it's capacity to work, it will not slow down when it starts to work, the governer keeps it all going the same speed. (As viewed by many... Not like the one we currently have here in Wisconsin) : )

Just my thoughts

P.S. Lawn mower carbs are orientation specific... if you tip one too far to the side, it will leak gas or not work at all. Can one adapt a chainsaw carb from an 088/090/3120/ other big saw to work on a Lawnboy engine with an impulse line? That may solve that problem.


----------



## quercusgarryana (May 8, 2011)

My mill will be much like a band mill with a carriage that rides on rollers up and down the rails. The rails will be 20 ft with trailer axle so I can tow it from place to place. So with this set the engine will always be level and weight won't be as much of an issue.


----------



## olyman (May 8, 2011)

yahalll need 820wards opinion...me thinks he built just what you u are looking for-----------------------


----------



## irishcountry (May 24, 2011)

Was hoping to see this thread continue wondered about this too. I have a lawnmower 14.5 HP and wondered if it could be converted to run a chainsaw blade??


----------



## quercusgarryana (May 25, 2011)

I have all the parts to start building my mill. The only part I am missing is the time. Hopefully within a month or so I will have all my projects finished so I can start building. I have about 2000 bf of cedar waiting for the sawdust to fly


----------



## rarefish383 (May 29, 2011)

I was just mesing around and found Pantherpros, they have a carraige CSM, that can be set up with a 4 stroke, Joe.
pantherpros.com quality chainsaw mills made U.S.A.


----------

